# Cutting Diet For A Girl - 4 foot 9 & 7 stone 3



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

This is in the girls section but its quiet in there today and im im sure many of you lot can help too...

Ok so this girl is in shape and looking good but she's quite small and any weight that she gains is on her legs, they are not fat but she wants to tone them up a bit and i think she's following the wrong diet for what she wants to do, she works out for 2 hours 5 days a week and has a cheat day on saturday. She's wants to try a new diet to tone up but can't be too hardcore. Any help would be appreciated as i have never wrote a diet for someone so small but i was thinking less carbs more protein good fats?

1 slice of granry toast and special k + Coffee

A banana then the gym

After gym either jacket spud with beans or a tuna wrap with an apple or low fat yoghurt

An apple or grapes as a snack mid afternoon

5:30 usually chicken (grilled) with potatoes and peppercorn sauce n some steamed veg..

8:00: porridge with milk and a few blueberries in

^ What do you think if this guys / girls?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Come on guys i get the choice a free wax / fake tan or a massage for this (obviously a massage) lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Got no answers but drew a plan myself, how does it look?

1 slice of granry toast and special k + Coffee

[ok but use sweetener and olive oil spread]

A banana then the gym

[thats ok]

After gym either jacket spud with beans or a tuna wrap with an apple or low fat yoghurt

[potatoes are very starchy and can make people gain weight easily despite being a vegetable, a bit of rice with a piece of chicken / meat would be a good alternative and maybe a few cashew nuts for good fats, also brown rice or brown pasta is a better alternative, the pasta can be flavoured with a few dollops of dolmio or something, also watch out for the low fat yogurts they often contain loads of sugar, i'l get on to to the subject of carbs later]

An apple or grapes as a snack mid afternoon

[this is fine]

5:30 usually chicken (grilled) with potatoes and peppercorn sauce n some steamed veg..

[all good except for the potatoes, they are not bad for you but contain lots of starchy carbs]

8:00: porridge with milk and a few blueberries in

[a tin of tuna / piece of meat / chicken with a few nuts would be better]

Right the diet you're already following isn't a bad one but it contains a lot of carbs people often think that carbs won't make you gain weight but they are worse than both fats and protein. Porrige is very high carbs and is a slow release so what will happen is that you eat it at 8:00ish and its only starting to be released when your sleeping, at this time you won't need carbs and it may be converted in to fat. Its a good idea to stop carbs at about 6:00pm (as my body won't need more to provide energy for the day) after that time.

Don't be afraid of good fats, fats don't make you gain weight alone nor do they when combined with protein only when you have carbs does the fat also get stored. So out of this i'd say the most important is to switch the porridge for a bit of protein and a small handful of cashew nuts. Add more good fats in and get used to other carb sources than potatoes, even sweet potatoes are better as they are lower GI.

Also the low fat yogurts im not sure which ones you are using and the nutritional breakdown but often these 'low fat' products are filled full of sugar to make them taste nice which is worse than them having a higher fat content.

Personally when im trying to stay lean or loose weight its all about low carbs, high protein and high good fats.. if i follow it strictly i can loose a stone in as little as 2 weeks. The diet i gave you does still contain carbs but its lower and is more balanced. Try this for a while and see how you get on with stopping the carbs at 6:00 if your doing your workout in the morning then you'll be fine having the majority of your carbs before and after your workout.

If you feel you can get stricter then i can give you an even more hardcore diet that will have even less carbs, also it may sound odd but Protein shakes (not mass ones) are very good as a snack, even for a girl. It tastes like chocolate milk shake and is basically just a shot of protein with no fat and very little carbs, protein shakes do not make you gain weight unless they are either the mass ones or they are the combined with a very high carb diet (which your new one isn't) The girl that i showed you Jamie Eason will use whey protein shakes every day 2-3 tims, she's a pro bodybuilder so is actually trying to add muscle and will be eating a lot more than you and will be lifting a lot of weights which brings me too:

Don't be afraid to lift weights, as i said before it is very difficult for a woman to gain muscle without added hormones.. if you were to hit the weights every day for a year you still wouldn't be 'muscular' at all but it certainly helps tone up and in my opinion is just as important as cardio (even for a girl) Even to get muscles like Jamie it would take years of bodybuilding training so give them a try.

Points to remember:

Sugary foods are bad full stop, non sugary carbs are ok in moderation but not after 6:00pm

Try and aim for good fats and not saturated fats

A good way to figure out if its bad fats is if it is solid at room temperature (eg butter / lard) Nuts are mainly good fats and make a great snack, if you don't like nuts then let me know and i'll find you an alternative.

Thats pretty much all i need to tell you for now but we will see how you get on and we'll talk about tweaking it in the future, good luck.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

She could swap the time she ate her porridge with the slice of toast.

Eliminate the special k and have 75g of cottage cheese on the toast, as it's close to bed time. That way she's also eliminating carbs and 150 or so cals and getting the benefit of the cottage cheese at bed.

Breakfast: 50g (dry weight) porridge and stewed bluberries(5 mins in a pan), coffee.

Banana is good. Sugary, quick release carbs for the gym.

After gym: definately a wholmeal tuna (half a tin) wrap with salad and low fat mayo. Elimanate the fruit.

Snack mid afternoon: Half a Tin of mackrel on 1 toast. If she don't like Mackrel, get her to make a tuna sandwich (half tin of tuna) 1 slice bread.

Dinner: 100g grilled chicken/cod/lean steak is good. Eliminate the potatoes. Have broccoli, cabbage and spinach. No carrots.

Bedtime: 75g of cottage cheese on 1 toast.

Cals: 1145 (945 without 2 bread) (1316 WITH 2 bread AND 200g of chicken) (1116 without bread but with 200g chicken)

Protein: 102g/123g

Carbohydrates: 91g/59g

Hardcore: Eliminate the 2 pieces of bread through the day and save 32g carbs and -200 cals. (could use 200g of chicken for an additional 171 cals and 21g protein)

Your original diet plan:

Calories: 1284

Protein: 146g

Carbohydrates: 188g


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers for the help bud but post 1 wasn't the plan i drew, its her current one.. the special k would be AM only if at all

And nice one i forgot about cottage cheese, will see if she likes


----------



## bakerboo (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Raptor,

I have been on a trim and toning diet for a while along the lines of ckd.

Hi fat, Hi protein, Low carb (less than 50g) mon-fri then reasonable cheat days on weekends. I've seen some really good all over results. I do pole fit, cardio dvd's and some weights at home with my partner. Gone from small size 12 to small size 8.  9st 8lbs to 8st 2lbs. 

Daily diet along the lines of

6.30am 3 eggs scrambled + 2 Slices of grilled bacon or handful of butter fried mushroom.

10am 1 serving of phd pharma whey with 100mls water + 100mls of semi skimmed milk.

12pm 150g green salad with either small chicken breast or a couple of slices of ham, handful of grated cheese and a bolied egg.

3pm 50g of almonds or walnuts

7pm green veg either broccoli or green beans + chicken breast or salmon or cod

This last shake varies on time depending on when I work out. Phd pharma whey with 200mls of water.

I have found the Pharma whey is lower in carbs than most of the diet shakes, also being chocolate cookie flavour really helps when I get a chocolate fix. :innocent:

Hope this is along the lines of ideas you wanted :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers bakerboo thats probably something i'll put her on soon as she may find it difficult to stick too right away, so for now i have made it easy to follow but eliminated some of the carbs and in a few weeks i was hoping to get her on some type of Keto diet a TKD like yours would be good...

Thanks for the plan


----------



## Skinnymonkey (Mar 5, 2010)

Why do you want a massage from a midget? lol

Also thumbs up for Phd pharma whey, stuff tastes great!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Skinnymonkey said:


> Why do you want a massage from a midget? lol
> 
> Also thumbs up for Phd pharma whey, stuff tastes great!


Haha she's sound but needs advice and lol a very attractive midget

I'll try and her on to the whey, most of the girls that ask for advice still don't really want to take protein shakes, i only just managed to convince this one that lifting weights wont make her massive :lol:


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Calories: 1284 - are they cals not a bit low? if shes training? Just wondering Becoz Im 5'3 but my cals are about 1450/1400 I train cardio am and weights pm

KP


----------

